# 2.6.29 network problem

## sven-loe

Hello,

I have put the new vanilla 2.6.29 kernel on my machine 'Linux eagle 2.6.29 #1 PREEMPT Tue Mar 24 13:10:02 CET 2009 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2000+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux' and experience a network problem. The config of the kernel is the same as on my working 2.6.28.6 kernel the gcc is 4.1.2. 

Trying to renew the lease on my dhcp ip fails because dhcpd does not get an answer of the server. Trying to restart net.eth0 does not help.  In /var/log/messages are no interesting entries. Only a reboot helps to get the card working again.

Has someone an idea where I can look or ask or what I can do?

----------

## pilla

If you think it is due to the new kernel, you should post your network card model.

----------

## saellaven

I was having the same problem with forcedeth.

here's a patch from Ingo Molnar to fix the forcedeth problem. no network lockups so far after a little over an hour of uptime for me.

```

Index: linux2/net/core/dev.c

===================================================================

--- linux2.orig/net/core/dev.c

+++ linux2/net/core/dev.c

@@ -2588,9 +2588,9 @@  static int process_backlog(struct napi_s

       local_irq_disable();

       skb = __skb_dequeue(&queue->input_pkt_queue);

       if (!skb) {

+         __napi_complete(napi);

          local_irq_enable();

-         napi_complete(napi);

-         goto out;

+         break;

       }

       local_irq_enable();

 

@@ -2599,7 +2599,6 @@  static int process_backlog(struct napi_s

 

    napi_gro_flush(napi);

 

-out:

    return work;

 }

 

```

----------

## nenemsis5

i hope a new version is coming soon with this patch

----------

## nenemsis5

i hope a new version is coming soon with this patch

----------

## saellaven

 *nenemsis5 wrote:*   

> i hope a new version is coming soon with this patch

 

looks like it will be accepted for 2.6.29.1, though it hasn't been committed yet. Ingo still hasn't had any problems and I've been up for 4.5 hours without networking locking up myself.

----------

## nenemsis5

what happen to the network if u make a /ect/init.d/net.eth0 restart

----------

## saellaven

 *nenemsis5 wrote:*   

> what happen to the network if u make a /ect/init.d/net.eth0 restart

 

for me, nothing*... it took a cold boot to make the NIC functional again. I couldn't even go back to 2.6.28-r4 without a cold boot. Something happens to the IRQ tables that lives through a reboot.

* well, the system hung for several minutes trying to reload network demons, grab the time from the ntp servers, etc. It also hung on shutdown and I forced the reboot with magic sysreq

----------

## FizzyWidget

taking down the nic card and then bringing it back up is enough, i had the lock up earlier after about 10 hours, so i went back to .28.9

----------

## sven-loe

Thank you saellaven,

I have applied the patch and now the network works again. Restarting net.eth0 and a cold reboot are working now. I hope the patch will be part of 2.6.29.1

----------

## Optimus22Prime

 *saellaven wrote:*   

> it took a cold boot to make the NIC functional again. I couldn't even go back to 2.6.28-r4 without a cold boot. Something happens to the IRQ tables that lives through a reboot.

 

Damn Thank You man  :Smile:  I crush my head with it, 2.6.29 useless fo me for another reason (PCI-DMA: Out of IOMMU space). Now i can return to working kernel.

----------

